# Recipe for Rice Pilaf & Lentils?



## Vermin8 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have this basic recipe for rice pilaf.  I would like to integrate dried lentils into it (btw, I’m going to double it).
Can anyone give me advice on method?  I’m assuming I put the lentils in when I put into the oven, but should they be fully cooked or cooked to al dente or hydrated but not cooked?
Any advice on spice combinations? I’d like to try an Indian or Middle Eastern or Mediterranean (I saw an oregano/cinnamon/cloves/nutmeg mixture in another recipe that looked interesting).

Rice Pilaf Recipe 

Ingredients:
1 cup long-grain white rice
1½ cups chicken stock or broth
2 Tbsp onion, finely diced
2 Tbsp celery, finely diced
2 Tbsp butter
Kosher salt, to taste
Preparation:
Preheat oven to 350°F.

Heat a heavy-bottomed saucepan over medium heat, then add the butter. Meanwhile, in a small saucepan, bring the stock or broth to a boil.

When the butter gets foamy, add the diced onion and celery and sauté until the onion is slightly translucent, about 2-3 minutes.

Add the uncooked rice and sauté, stirring constantly, for about a minute, or until the rice is fu
Add the uncooked rice and sauté, stirring constantly, for about a minute, or until the rice is fully coated with the melted butter.

Add the hot stock or broth, bring it back to a boil, then cover and place the entire pot in the oven.

Cook the rice in the oven for 18 minutes or until all the liquid is absorbed. If after 18 minutes there's still liquid in the pot or the rice is still too moist, re-cover and return the pot to the oven for another 2 to 4 minutes.

Remove the pot from the oven and gently fluff the rice with a wooden fork. Then place a paper towel across the top of the pot, replace the lid and let the rice stand for 10 minutes. 
Makes 4 portions (about 6 oz. each).


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd be interested as well. I've been wanting to do the same thing, was thinking of cooking them separately, combining them on the plate/bowl.


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 12, 2009)

I think I have posted this recipe many many many time on this site.  Right now I am not sure I can once again easily find it so here it goes again.  

Rice - Long Grain but I prefer only Basmati (2 cups)
Lentils - 1 cup

Veggies of your choice - I like to use red bell peppers, green bell peppers, peas, carrots

Large onion thinly sliced
4 cloves of garlic finely minced
1/2 stick of giner finely grated
1 jalapeno pepper or serrano sliced lengthwise
3  tsps of cumin seeds (roasted and ground)
1/4 cup of freshly chopped cilantro
1/4 cup of freshly chopped mint
zest of a lemon
juice of half a lemon
salt to taste
3 tbsps of oil

Cook the rice like pasta with lots of water with some salt added to it.  Cook it until the rice is aldente, drain in a colander and reserve

Cook the lentils with water until they are tender.  Should not be mushy.  Again use two cups of water to a cup of lentils and keep an eye, add little more water if it's needed. 

Now to assemble the entire dish here are the steps. 

Heat oil in a shallow but large saute pan.  When it's hot add the onions and cook until they almost golden brown and slightly crisp.  Next add the jalapeno, ginger and garlic and saute them for a minute.  Next add the veggies or your choice and cook them until slightly tender.  Now add the cumin powder, salt, lemon juice, lemon zest, cilantro, mint, rice and lentils.  Stir to combine.  

Cover and put on the lowest heat for almost an hour.  If you have an oven safe saute pan put it in the oven for an hour at 300 degress.  

Serve with raita - Basically plain yogurt that you stir diced cucumbers, tomatoes and half a red onions to and seasoned with salt, black pepper, some cumin powder and a touch of sugar and lime juice.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah!!!


----------



## sarah (Aug 12, 2009)

here's the recipe i often make and it tastes great.


YELLOW SPLIT LENTIL PILAF

2 cups of basmati rice
3/4 cup of cooked yellow split lentil
3 tbs of veg oil
one large onion finely chopped
5 cloves of garlic minced
2 inch piece of ginger minced
2 tbs fresh lemon juice
2 large tomatoes
half a tsp of white cumin seeds
3 cardamom pods(opened but seeds not taken out)
one bay leaf
2 whole jalepeno peppers
1 tbsp of mixed garm masala(one cinnamon stick,5 pepper corns,5 cloves,2 black cardamoms, roughly)
1 or 1 1/2 tsp salt,depending on how salty u want it)

 heat oil in(preferably)non stick pan.fry onions in it until golden,add garlic,ginger,tomatoes,salt,garm masala,cumin seeds,bay leaf,cardamom pods and fry on medium heat until tomatoes look like a paste and everything is mixed thoroughly and u can smell all the mixed spices.then add the already cooked lentils.fry for a minute.add 4 cups of water and bring to a boil.add washed and soaked rice to it(rice should be soaked for at least 10 min before u put them in this boiling water).keep cooking on high heat until most of the water is evaporated and the rice just looks wet but not drowned in water.add jalepeno peppers and lemon juice and cover the lid.turn the heat to the lowest and let the rice cook in steam for at least 20 minutes.uncover and check the rice.they should be done,tender but still each grain holding its shape and shouldnt be a mush.turn off the heat and gently fluff the rice.serve hot with raita and an onion,tomatoe and cucumber salad.


----------



## radhuni (Aug 13, 2009)

This recipe sounds like 'khichuri' recipe.

When lentil and rice cooked together we call it khichuri.


----------



## sarah (Aug 13, 2009)

well its actually different from traditional khichdi recipes as khichdis dont have a lot of spices,its simpler with a lot less ingredients where as this recipe contains all the spices that a traditional pilaf or as we call it,"pulao" contains.Its called chana dal pulao.


----------



## Vermin8 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks, everyone, good suggestions.


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 13, 2009)

It's all semantics - kichri or pulao/pilaf (as it's called by the West).  

To me kichri is also rice and lentils it's just the way it's prepared is different.  

Normally a kichri is cooked by mixing two parts of rice to one part of lentils (normally tur, moong or red lentils), combining them, soaking them, rinsing them and then just cooking it together like you would rice.  You can add aromatics to them if you like.  In order to do aromatics, you can throw in anything you like in some oil (veggies mostly and spices) and cook them and then add the rice and dal mixture (that's not cooked) and some water and off it goes.  

Pulao to me is prepared differently.  You cook the rice and lentils or veggies or whatever you are going to put in a pulao including meat seperately.  You then combine the two at a later stage by layering or mixing or whatever method you choose.  

Also kichri to me is more homy and comfy and more like the italian risotto in texture (it's softer and creamier), pulao to me is more fluffy with every rice grain seperated.  Again how I see it.


----------



## sarah (Aug 13, 2009)

Yakuta said:


> Also kichri to me is more homy and comfy and more like the italian risotto in texture (it's softer and creamier), pulao to me is more fluffy with every rice grain seperated.  Again how I see it.



 thats what i said in the recipe that each grain should be seperate and holding its shape which is not the case with khichri.khichri is simpler to prepare as well simple in taste whereas pulao has more complex ingredients which result into a whole different taste.But again it really depend on the regions and how ppl see it.sometimes there's just a fine line between the 2 things.


----------



## radhuni (Aug 20, 2009)

Yakuta said:


> It's all semantics - kichri or pulao/pilaf (as it's called by the West).
> 
> To me kichri is also rice and lentils it's just the way it's prepared is different.
> 
> ...



In most part of India khichri considered as a simple and homy food but we Bengalis make khichuri as a especial dish with lots of spices, cashew nuts, raisins, we mix equal parts of rice and lentil.

It is not at all simple in taste, it is very rich and we take it with fish or meat.

From Wikipedia
While _khichuri_ is cooked as a rather rich gourmet delicacy in Bengal, it is cooked very differently in northern and western India, where it is considered a very plain bland dish usually served to people who are ill.


----------

